

Show HN: my humorous and entrepreneurial take on Watson's Jeopardy appearances - ahemphill
http://IBeatWatson.com

======
ahemphill
Any and all feedback would be appreciated! In return, please use the coupon
code "hackernews" during checkout for $2 off.

(If you'd like a shirt and we share similar circumstances — e.g. you're in San
Francisco, or even California — please let me know as I would be happy to
accommodate.)

------
ahemphill
1600+ uniques after Wired tweeted this less than an hour ago
(<http://twitter.com/#!/wired/status/38030059625390080>) and I have made a
single sale. The Internet is weird.

------
joeld42
What happens if Watson wins?

~~~
ahemphill
I drew inspiration solely from playing along (and doing well) as I watched
last night, thus I didn't really consider the potential "studio participant"
outcomes.

I'm sure it might give my product moderately more longevity if Ken or Brad
win, but the net benefit would likely be negligible given that there is
virtually no investment (nor profit) in the product. The good news, of course,
is that the inverse is true as well.

Thanks for the response!

